# Awesome New Mod!!!!



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Check out the awesome new mod we have!!! I have been try for a long time to post the photo in the gallery and I have no clue how to size it down. So if you want to see it you will have to go here. You won't be sorry!!!
Sharon sunny

My Webpage


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I tried a direct link to website but it does not seem to work. I did manage to copy into Paint and save it as a jpeg.

Once saved as a jpeg, goto gallery under mod and click "new" and browse to your pic and a caption and click on upload. It should work. I do not understand why I couldn't as link to your website.











































































Outbacker 1st
















Outstanding
















Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you have propance running to the fireplace or is it a faux fireplace?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is a very cool mod!









I have often threatened to put a fireplace in at the end of our kitchen counter, and PDX_Shannon thinks I am nuts! Well, I am, but that's a topic for another thread. Anyway, maybe this will change her mind!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

See if this works ...








on edit ...
it was there at first, but now doesn't show up.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Is that what you were looking for??

Steve

It is an awesome mod....

I had it here for a little while.....hmmm


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks...
Its a faux. I'm still trying to get the picture right. I do have it in the gallery, but it is to small. Can anyone use the link to webshots? Probably have to have one of the kids do it!!! (and show me up!)
Sharon


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

,KEWL ...MOST EXCELLENT MOD!! Can you roast marshmellers on it??
Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome








Nice job
I wont tell DW about that mod









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SharonAG said:


> Thanks...
> Its a faux. I'm still trying to get the picture right. I do have it in the gallery, but it is to small. Can anyone use the link to webshots? Probably have to have one of the kids do it!!! (and show me up!)
> Sharon
> [snapback]90024[/snapback]​


Here ya go....


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Not to hijack but this is strange, it briefly shows up on the page, then goes away leaving a redx. Hmmm. Same thing on mine, the url is the same on both mine and the last post but mine was a diff shot#.
hmmm








Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Dude, nice job. How long did it take you?
It would be interesting to plumb that but i think it would heat everyone out of your trailer!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice mod indeed









I'll try the picture as well.










Bill.

Edit, you can not link from webshots, they do that for hosting reasons. I downloaded the pic to my computer and uploaded to Outbackers.com in my gallery.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice mod! When we get the road, I may try something like that.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Nice mod indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job getting the pic









Thor


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> Check out the awesome new mod we have!!! I have been try for a long time to post the photo in the gallery and I have no clue how to size it down. So if you want to see it you will have to go here. You won't be sorry!!!
> Sharon sunny
> 
> My Webpage
> [snapback]89975[/snapback]​


That's pretty darn cool!

On the photo linking thing - as the others have said the site you used doesn't allow linking. Try www.flickr.com, it is free (or at least it was the last time I checked) and you can host pictures there and link them. I am a photo geek so I use www.smugmug.com to host my photo galleries and they allow forum links so I just use that.

Either way - pretty neat mod!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow! That is fantastic!

You should forward that pic to Keystone... Maybe we'll see it in future Outbacks.
Way to go


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

WOW! You are really styling . That OB is top of the line now!








I will add that mod to my wish list if we upgrade to a fiver.
Outbackers guys and gals do great looking mods but this one is really extra nice.







Congrats.
Jan


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I have to say that is sweet, not enough room in the old 25RSS for me, I will have to stick with the ceramic!


----------

